# 300 gallon frontosa tank!!!



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

have bought this tank few days back and hav decided that it will be a frontosa tank! the tank is 3.5 ft by 3.5 ft by 3.5 ft! capacity is around 1000 liters! my 6 fronts (juveniles) are currently in my 100g tank, well is the 300g tank enough big to house the 6 fronts permanently?? if yes can i add more zn? hav posted this question in another forum but didnt gt the required information!  as u r experts in that field, hope u guys gna help me out!! thanks!  
here are my fronts in the 100g tank:


















ya its a blood parrot, temporarily in my tank kz my friend abroad n no one to take cre of it!





































sorry for the bad quality pics! hope u enjoy!


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry but your 3.5 foot tank is not long enough for frontosa. They really need a 72" long aquarium because as they get older and aggression becomes a problem they need space to get away from each other.

Bruce


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

While I would agree that a 6 ft tank is best. You should be fine with a 3.5 ft wide tank with 6 fish. I would put a good amount of rock to keep line of site limited. I would only keep one male to limt aggresion.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

The footprint of that tank is larger than a 6'x2' 150G/180G tank. I don't see why it would be a problem. I have seen several 5' 100G/120G tanks that seemed to be great with Frontosa. I think this is a case outside of the realm of relevance for rules of thumb.

The more I think about it I think this footprint could give you a lot of options for aquascaping that could be very interesting.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Let's see, hmmm... you've already got the tank and the fronts - sounds like a decision has already been made :?

That footprint is not ideal. I am planted firmly in the camp that believe that length is the most important footprint consideration with cyphos. It is against my better judgment; but, what the heck, give it a try. I'd keep that 100 gallon tank in reserve as a hospital/jail tank. I think you may end up needing it.

You will need to keep a close eye on agression and be ready to act in an emergency. I also recommend that everyone keep an RX cabinet (starting with Kanamycin, Metronidizole, Epsom salt and a few other goodies). What typically happens in a situtation with a bad footprint is that somebody (alpha or beta) will stress the tank out with agression. The fish being stressed, their immune system gets weak and they get some sort of malady. If you catch things quickly and have the proper meds on hand (BEFORE you need them) - you'll most likely save all of your fish. And then you'll still be left with a footprint problem. I don't know about you guys, but I do not enjoy dealing with sick fish.

Think it through, know the risks and make an informed decision.

On some others will disgree with me about your 300 gallon footprint.

IMHO,
Russ


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

tank raised burundi are the easiest variant to keep in short tanks, IME. 
your big cube makes an excellent grow tank. they should put some good size on really quick for you in there. you may find they scare easily, once they are mature, if they cannot accept people's approach from 3 wide angles. it may be prudent to use it as a corner tank and paint two sides.
i would leave the entire floor open. a rock pile will simply negate the advantage of your tank's cubic water volume. and keep your substrate very shallow because cubes are a PITA to vacuum. HTH.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

If i had your fish and that tank i would let the fronts you have grow out some more, when they get larger and start acting more aggressive (fronts are wimps around other fish but can be super mean to each other ) then sell off the extra males. You should be able to sell them easily and make some nice money too. Leave one male and two or three females. Get no more. For aquascape i would go with some large rocks and set single (not together to make caves) that way they can scoot behind the rock if they want but wont fight over caves etc.. Go with a nice sand for them to dig in too. I really think that would work, you just wont be able to have lots of them in there like you would with a long footprint. I think it would look real nice too.


----------

